# Catching Up With Life



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

So, I haven't been on this site for a few months, because life has gotten busy. And I realized that a lot has happened! I've gotten a new doeling this past July and she has been growing FAST! I am also expecting 7 of my does to be kidding the end of January to the beginning of February. I'm super excited, and they're already bagging up and I'll be moving them into my barn and into kidding pens soon. But anyways, I decided that I would share some pictures, as my dad got a new camera and has been obsessed with taking pictures recently. The first few pictures, are of my new fullblood doe, Whiskey Girl. She's growing great, and really proving her pedigree! The next few are of the buck that my unborn kids are sired by. He's been working well with the prong collar, and hopefully he'll be a part of my show string this spring. The last couple are just fin pictures of my little wether, Idzi. I hope you enjoyed those pictures, and have had a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good! Good luck kidding!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Sydney! Nice to see you on here again! Welcome back


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Lindsey! It's nice to be back! I've missed being on here!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like your red doe, looks like she's gonna be nice


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you! I am very pleased with her. She's just turned 8 months old. We had quite the take with her health soon after coming home though. She had circling disease, not once, but twice! We had her so jacked up on penicillin, you could smell her from 50 feet away. And we thought it had her permanently stunted, since she wasn't growing a bit for about 2 1/2 months. Then the past 2 months, she shot up and out. She's doing so well, and definitely growing into and proving her pedigree. I'm so proud of her, I just have to wait a little longer than planned to breed her, due to her size...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great to have you back! Beautiful goats!  Love the red girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is good to see you here again.

Nice goaties too.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys! It's great to be back and catching up with everything!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:-D:thumbup::thumb:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

welcome back....pretty goats :shades:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you, Cathy!


----------

